# MONSTER BUCK!!



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I got this picture from my dad who is a rural property realtor in Southern Iowa and Northern Missouri. The rumor is this buck, being callled the Jarvis buck, was killed in Northern Missouri and may be the new world record bow kill. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

your late....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=183528


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Im born and raised Texan, that doesn't even compute !


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I guess that's the fun part about rumors. I'm looking foreword to the official story.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

The only part of this that's rumor is the Missouri part ... I know this man personally. He's been an industry client of mine for quite some time. Indeed his name is Jarvis, Roger Jarvis ... the founder of Spinnaker Exploration. The deer was killed in Illinois last weekend.

I was sent this email personally from Mr. Jarvis on the 19th ...


----------

